# October Beach Gathering - Sam's Beach (Surfside) - 10/19



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I haven't seen any mention of our usual end of October beach gathering yet this year, and we're only about a month out now. Let's do it on Saturday, October 19 at Sam's Beach, between Access Rd #5 and #6 in Surfside.

Who's in? :brew:

Here's a map to the exact location we'll be set up:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...&ll=29.041003,-95.16668&spn=0.003653,0.004801

.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats the same day as the freshwater fish fry. Can you pick another day?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Thats the same day as the freshwater fish fry. Can you pick another day?


Sorry, not everyone will be able to make it on any day I choose, but this is the date I selected after talking to many of the regulars who are there every year.


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

I would be interested in meeting up with Y'all.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm in. :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm in. Can't believe there's not much buzz about this. I guess all the newbies don't know what a big deal the beach gathering is.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's still early, bro. "If you build it, they will come."


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

if im off and not deer hunting I will be there.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll be at the old town Spring Dog Fest mid-day .... but I'll try to get down there late Afternoon .. If Megabite and other guitar guys are showing up this should be a hoot ... What about the Roy Heads son .... Ask'em to come down too ...

*MB*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Every year. I'm in!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You bringing the RV down, Jeff?

I am working on shirts.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll take a 3XL Mont. I remember when I was a newbie here, the beach gatherings were the coolest thing. They still are. I loved the ones at the dike too, but there's something about being at the beach.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> You bringing the RV down, Jeff?


Yes, I'll have the RV and I plan to be down there both Friday and Saturday nights. I'll probably take off on Friday and try to get down there by early afternoon if all works out the way I expect.



MB said:


> I'll be at the old town Spring Dog Fest mid-day .... but I'll try to get down there late Afternoon .. If Megabite and other guitar guys are showing up this should be a hoot ... What about the Roy Heads son .... Ask'em to come down too ...


Yep, there WILL be guitars!  Hope you can make it, bro! :cheers:


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmm.....sounds like a plan.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The shirts are gonna be long sleeve, white, and with a pocket this time. I should have them ordered by Friday. The beach and the dike have always been traditional spots. My camping is gonna depend on the weather, plus I am already camping twice next month as it is. We need a trailer full of fire wood from somebody.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Can some grand kids come?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Melon said:


> Can some grand kids come?


Of course. We gonna see ya there Bro. My youngest daughter will be there with me. She loves the beach gatherings!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Got the date marked on the calendar, should be able to make it.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

WillieP said:


> Got the date marked on the calendar, should be able to make it.


I will not be able to make this one I will be working a show in madisonville So someone else is going to have to take care of Willie this time....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> The shirts are gonna be long sleeve, white, and with a pocket this time. I should have them ordered by Friday.


Save me an XL if ya would, thanks


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

RACER said:


> I will not be able to make this one *I will be working a show in madisonville* So someone else is going to have to take care of Willie this time....


Your clown act ????? :rotfl:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

We might try to make it for a little while. If we get down there we will have the girls with us so we probably won't camp this time. We had a ton of fun at the last gathering.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance; what happens at an October Beach Gathering? Is it typically a camping overnight thing, bonfire, animal sacrifice, blood letting, leeches on the newbies?


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Ack, I'll be down there from the 11th through the 18th, leaving out that Friday morning sometime. Looks like I will just miss everyone.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Forgive my ignorance; what happens at an October Beach Gathering? Is it typically a camping overnight thing, bonfire, animal sacrifice, blood letting, leeches on the newbies?


Come for the day or stay the night, just a fun time for all.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

If someone brought leeches they would end up as bait. :sheepy:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MEGABITE said:


> If someone brought leeches they would end up as bait. :sheepy:


Wrapped in bacon, stuffed with peppers and grilled would be my bet


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Leeches Diablo!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's the skinny for the newbies. 

Some folks show up on Friday afternoon/evening and scout out the best spot between access 5 and 6. They set up tents, RV's and their trucks. Saturday AM, more people begin to show up and the area of 2cool influence grows from the seeds sewn on Friday. Some people fish from the beach or their own beach fishing trailers, there's always a camp fire, usually several. People bring BBQ pits and folks drift from spot to spot meeting and greeting, sampling food and passing a good time. There are usually several spots that people gather in groups and set a spell, then migrate here and there. Some folks bring kayaks and lose $200 sunglasses in the surf. If someone brings name tags, cool. If not, just do your best to remember who you met, but don't be afraid to ask again. It's a family atmosphere, so have your beverages, but know when to say when. Watch your language around the kids. Don't smoke if you're pregnant. If you drunkenly fall in the fire, someone should take you home. 

That's about it.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Forgive my ignorance; what happens at an October Beach Gathering? Is it typically a camping overnight thing, bonfire, animal sacrifice, blood letting, leeches on the newbies?


That pretty much sums it up. You will enjoy it.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope two make it.
I got some firewood I will bring,

Mont: would like an xl shirt if you could save me one, thanks


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

as soon as I have something in writing on the shirts, I will post up. 

Along with Sandy's insight on the goings on, it's all about having fun. I have been known to break out a kite down there once or twice


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm gonna try.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow, first time in ever we are open for a gathering. Hopefully we can make it.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I forgot one very important rule. Absolutely no flares are allowed anywhere within 500 yds of the festivities. Don't ask why, just obey the rule.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

coachlaw said:


> I forgot one very important rule. Absolutely no flares are allowed anywhere within 500 yds of the festivities. Don't ask why, just obey the rule.


That may include fireworks around the campfire too, if Shawn shows up.  Bottle rockets in particular seem to do U-Turns around me.

I should have shirt pricing today so we can get a list together.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey Shadman.. Im going to try and make it and do the overnighter thing,,... and I'll bring some of my sauces ,, if we are still going to do some kind of pot luck,, also I'm going to second,, that request about flares.. last time I was there.. I saw my life flash right by me...lol... good times....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mont said:


> Wrapped in bacon, stuffed with peppers and grilled would be my bet


 In light of the bacon wrapped leaches, I will try to make this one. I like to party.:sheepy:


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I haven't been since Sam's Memorial service
I need to be there


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

:brew:Im gonna try .. I would like to meet some of the wildcats on here !!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://dosfrio.com/2coolgear/ has shirts on it now. The price there is including shipping. If you want to pay cash and pick them up at the gathering on October 19th at noon, post up in this thread between now and Tuesday at 5PM. I have to turn the order in by then for them to be ready in time. I guarantee that you will get a shirt if you pay via paypal between now and then. Everything else will be subject to whatever I have on hand that day. They are going to be $20 at the gathering. Shipping will be express mail, USPS.

These are white, long sleeve, with front pockets and the color logo screen printed on the back. As far as I can remember, this is the first time for those, so they will be unique to this gathering.

I have exactly 14 hats left. After they are gone, that's it. Same with stickers. What I have in stock is all there is. If for some reason, I can't ship these to you by October 27th, I will refund your money.

I will ship them out the day after I get them, which is expected to be a couple of days before the gathering.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I am supposed to be off. I'll try to make this one.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Mont, put me down for 1 shirt, XL.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Here's the skinny for the newbies.
> 
> Some folks show up on Friday afternoon/evening and scout out the best spot between access 5 and 6. They set up tents, RV's and their trucks. Saturday AM, more people begin to show up and the area of 2cool influence grows from the seeds sewn on Friday. Some people fish from the beach or their own beach fishing trailers, there's always a camp fire, usually several. People bring BBQ pits and folks drift from spot to spot meeting and greeting, sampling food and passing a good time. There are usually several spots that people gather in groups and set a spell, then migrate here and there. Some folks bring kayaks and lose $200 sunglasses in the surf. If someone brings name tags, cool. If not, just do your best to remember who you met, but don't be afraid to ask again. It's a family atmosphere, so have your beverages, but know when to say when. Watch your language around the kids. Don't smoke if you're pregnant. If you drunkenly fall in the fire, someone should take you home.
> 
> That's about it.


who was it? lmao :slimer:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Good summary, Sandy! 

It's always a great time, and there are usually some very entertaining stories to tell after each one. But, of course, what happens on the beach stays at the beach.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Looks my friend Sharon and I will make it. We'll be camping on Saturday night. We'll bring some firewood.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Great news, Rick! I look forward to seeing you.

Looks like we're gonna have a good crowd, and mid to late October is the best time for a beach gathering. The weather is usually perfect, even for those who are staying in tents or campers without A/C.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No more burn ban. :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be in Oklahoma. :frown:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

MEGABITE said:


> No more burn ban. :cheers:


That one makes me want to camp out in the RV. Let's hope for some nice weather this time around.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> That one makes me want to camp out in the RV. Let's hope for some nice weather this time around.


Heck ya, man! All the fun occurs around the campfire well after dark.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Speaking of campfire, can anyone bring a load of firewood?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have a big pile of wood in my yard already cut if someone wants to bring a trailer and come get it.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I've been around awhile and still don't know the story about "Sam's Beach". I know that Sam was a member and that he has passed. 

I don't know why that particular stretch of beach is dedicated to him, or anything else about him for him to have the legacy that he does.

Could some of you oldtimers give us folks a rundown on the background story?

I'm curious and figure others are as well.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I have a big pile of wood in my yard already cut if someone wants to bring a trailer and come get it.


Bobby, what side of town are you in?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm in Crystal Beach north side
You might get it all in the bed of a truck but you have to load it. LOL


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Big Zee, my wife, and I will be there Saturday morning through the evening. The wife and I will hotel it for the night, Big Zee will camp out.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Bozo said:


> I've been around awhile and still don't know the story about "Sam's Beach". I know that Sam was a member and that he has passed.
> 
> I don't know why that particular stretch of beach is dedicated to him, or anything else about him for him to have the legacy that he does.
> 
> ...


Between Access road 5 and 6. Sam was the founder of the CCCF board. Coalition of Confused Coastal Fisherman. I had the blessing of knowing him and Surfrat ( John) great guys... Gone too soon. 
Access road 5 and 6 was the place 7 of us gathered as the first gathering YeArs ago...and it is the same place SAMs ashes were spread into the gulf.
sad2sm


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*dog*



trodery said:


> I'm in


 Your dog reminds me of Denver the guilty dog see it on you tube, he's cool. We will be there for the gathering


----------



## HoustoneD (Sep 16, 2013)

i'll have to check our schedule with the boss, but i am going to try to make it, at least for a little while.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

trodery said:


> I'm in


I'm out!

I forgot that I'm taking my wife to a Micheal Buble concert in San Antonio that day!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Come by Friday night instead. :cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MEGABITE said:


> Come by Friday night instead. :cheers:


GREAT IDEA! I'll try that!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hope you make it, Terry! I'd be hard-pressed to miss the beach for Buble.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> Hope you make it, Terry! I'd be hard-pressed to miss the beach for Buble.


He absolutely cannot be serious....no way.....:work:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> No more burn ban. :cheers:


That guy, second chair from the right, is one cool sob! I seem to recall he was finally poping the top on his first beer of the entire day when that pic was taken. I believe he had way too much the night before!!!:spineyes:

Yall have fun, be safe! I wish I could make it, but its the week before Sharkathon & I still have about a thousand things to do.
Chazz & Mike, yall drink an extra sixer for me!!


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm gonna try for Sat. evening. Working 12s next weekend. Get off about 5 pm and 4 am comes early Sunday. looking forward to meeting some folks from 2 cool. Been on here for a few years and met a few but it's time to meet some more!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Look forward to meeting you, LL. :cheers:


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*beach gathering*

will be there


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone have a lead on a house to rent for Saturday night around there?


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Anyone have a lead on a house to rent for Saturday night around there?


http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/texas/gulf-coast/galveston/treasure-island


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/texas/gulf-coast/galveston/treasure-island


Gracias!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm deer hunting that weekend or I'd kick in with ya......


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> I'm deer hunting that weekend or I'd kick in with ya......


I'll knock one back in your honor brother!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I'll knock one back in your honor brother!


Likewise.......


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

We might come out during the day, have a prior engagement that night.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We had this guy running lines out for us. :slimer:


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> We had this guy running lines out for us. :slimer:


I wonder if that's the guy that flew into my lines at 8 Mile Beach a couple of years ago?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

So who all plans to be there Friday night? I'll get there around 5:00PM Friday in the RV and I'll have some friends with me that play guitar and there may even be a trumpeter in attendance (I'm thinking Ring of Fire may happen). 

Is there anyone who can pick up the load of firewood at Bobby's place in Crystal Beach?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

will stop by after fishing


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a teeny bit of firewood I'll bring on Friday night. I plan on getting down there around 7pm.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looks like it'll be nice and cool for the gathering this weekend! Great for RVers and tent campers, assuming the rain stays away, which it looks like it will according to the current forecast. See ya on the beach!


----------



## #1TexansFan (Sep 22, 2013)

Is there going to be any fishing??


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

#1TexansFan said:


> Is there going to be any fishing??


Yessir. Fishin, cookin, drinkin, pickin, grinnin. 

Saturday
 Overcast with a chance of a thunderstorm and rain in the morning, then mostly cloudy. High of 77F. Winds from the NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 20%. 
Saturday Night

 Partly cloudy in the evening, then clear. Low of 61F. Winds from the NNE at 5 to 10 mph.

High tides: 3.49am 6:19 pm
Low tides: 10:49am 11:48 pm


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There should be plenty of beach for this one.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> There should be plenty of beach for this one.


LOL! Yep, looks like it!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hopefully, there was enough rain to pack the sand up nice. 

Anyone that paid for and ordered a long sleeve shirt should have them today in the mail or at the very latest, tomorrow. They turned out nice and the weather is going to be perfect for them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Neighbor just told me that you could have the pile of large logs in his yard too if needed. Some pretty big stuff in that pile too. Just somebody to come get it and load it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just to let whoever maybe getting this wood. I won't be home all day tomorrow Grand Daughter is in hospital to be induced tomorrow.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm bringing the Ol Smokey and charcoal if anybody wants to use it.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm thinking about coming out Saturday and spending the night with my kiddo. Anybody else bringing the kiddos? Guy


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna be heading out in about 30 minutes, and plan to be on the beach by 4:30 for anyone coming down today. Look for a burgundy F250 and a Jayco 5th wheel travel trailer.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm on Bluewater Hwy right now headed to SLP. It's overcast and drizzly. Rough but green water in close. It'll be a great evening to sit around a fire and shoot the bull.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ShadMan said:


> I'm gonna be heading out in about 30 minutes, and plan to be on the beach by 4:30 for anyone coming down today. Look for a burgundy F250 and a Jayco 5th wheel travel trailer.


bring some plywood to put under yer trailer tires


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Break A Leg!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Just missed yall


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> bring some plywood to put under yer trailer tires


Got some cut 2x12s this time.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ShadMan said:


> Got some cut 2x12s this time.


That's too heavy and not as effective. Plywood will roll up a little on the edges and not sink in as much. EZ Ed taught me that trick. I stuck the Tioga once when we had the brilliant idea to have a gathering during a hurricane.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there around 8, loaded for bear. :cheers:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll bring something for the Old Smokey. I should be there by sunset.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

dry and blue skies now but windy.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> dry and blue skies now but windy.


Definitely windy, but feels great! 

I just rolled in and set up camp. If you come in on Access #5 and make a left on the beach, I'm about 200-300 yards up the beach. :cheers:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Not gonna make it, family stuff came up.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

All of the dark clouds have passed over, with no rain since I've been here and doesn't look like any coming. The wind has shifted to NE from E and there is about 10' more beach now than when I got here. I picked the highest spot I could find and I still had around 20' to the high water mark when the wind was blowing 25 from the East, so we should be good here!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> All of the dark clouds have passed over, with no rain since I've been here and doesn't look like any coming. The wind has shifted to NE from E and there is about 10' more beach now than when I got here. I picked the highest spot I could find and I still had around 20' to the high water mark when the wind was blowing 25 from the East, so we should be good here!


I see a drunk coming on!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> I see a drunk coming on!!


Why, are you on the way?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> Why, are you on the way?


i wish bro I been knee deep in work!! yall have a blast it looks like fun:brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

If someone happens to have the ability to bring 10-40 gallons of water (fresh, but no need for drinking quality) and a funnel, please do! I've been letting folks use the toilet in the RV, but I'm just about empty on my fresh water tank now.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We have water now. Thanks, Wayner! Most beautiful gathering weather ever today!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It was good seeing everyone again and good to meet a couple of new folks. The moon rise over the Gulf on the way home tonight was unreal. Thanks for putting another one together, Jeff.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Mont, If there is any of the long sleeve shirts in 3X left, I would like to have one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have one 2X and two Mediums left. I hit it pretty close for this one. The cool weather on the beach sold the rest of what I had. There's also 6 hats still left. PM me if anyone wants the shirts.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Good time as always, wish I could have stayed longer. Looking forward to seeing the pic's.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I only have 2 mediums left and 5 hats.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mont said:


> It was good seeing everyone again and good to meet a couple of new folks. The moon rise over the Gulf on the way home tonight was unreal. Thanks for putting another one together, Jeff.


I tried some moon shots. It really was awesome! Look behind the Texas Flag  Guy


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you so much Jeff for setting this meet and greet up . I had a great time and met a lot of good people ... All the people that showed were wonderful ... no butt-heads ( except me ... of course  )

There was no rain ... It was a cool beautiful afternoon with a great sunset and then this awesome moon rising over the water which many tried to take pics of, but the pics just didn't do it justice. It was so fine ...

Looking forward to another one soon ..

*MB*


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Good times


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I know me and Jeff posed for a pic during the water transfer project. Surely someone had a copy. I think one of the girls had the camera.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mont said:


> I know me and Jeff posed for a pic during the water transfer project. Surely someone had a copy. I think one of the girls had the camera.


Mont, I think the gal that took most of those pics said she was trying to register here using the handle of Paula Dean.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, Shelly took a bunch of pictures. I'll get her to send them over and I'll post em up.

Had a great time as always! By far the best weather I can remember us ever having for a gathering.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

And thanks for the water, Mont! :cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sorry I couldn't make it...had a picnic with another group of friends that was scheduled months ago.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hooked Up said:


> Mont, I think the gal that took most of those pics said she was trying to register here using the handle of *Paula Dean*.


That won't be approved for obvious reasons.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure Guy is joking...she can't stand bring called Paula Dean, which is why I do it.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'm sure Guy is joking...she can't stand bring called Paula Dean, which is why I do it.


Nope. Not joking at all. That "is" exactly what she told me.


----------

